# Monark Rocket



## EXP Jawa (Feb 17, 2012)

I've got this Monark Rocket that I picked up from a guy that was going to part it out (I can't stand it when people part out perfectly fuctional and intact bikes).  














Beyond what's already missing in the photos, the seller had already sold off the wheels/tires before I got to it.  What's left is already not original - some former owner had previous repainted it.  The job was decent, but by no means professional.  But it has a bunch of scrapes and scratches now.  My intent, at least for now, is to make a decent rider out of it.  

I've got an aluminum wheelset with a Nexus3 hub that I think I'll use for now, and I recently came up with the correct tank, although its painted white & black for a Monark Coronet.  I might even do some custom stuff with it, I don't know yet.  I'm just going to have fun with it.  I've been looking for a serial number to pin down the year, but haven't found one yet.  Where should it be on this bike?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice bike might help more if you posted it in the balloon tire section at least I'm pretty sure its a balloon tire bike.


----------



## EXP Jawa (Feb 18, 2012)

My understanding was that the  '50s era Rockets were middleweights...


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 18, 2012)

Should be a tag underneath the crank housing with a serial number. 

My 53 is a balloon tire. Not a middle weight.


----------



## EXP Jawa (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, OK, I'd read otherwise.  Is there a way to move the thread?  

So, there is a tag with a serial number, not a number stamped on the frame itself?  If that's the case, mine may well be gone.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 19, 2012)

The ID plates were used from 1947-54, through the last ballooners. The 55-57 middleweights were numbered differently, and I haven't seen any info to decipher them. Anything after 1957 would be a mishmash of leftover Monark and Huffy parts.


----------



## EXP Jawa (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, so assuming that this is a '55-'57 middleweight, were would the number be located?  I haven't found anything that I would consider a "number plate" that would classify it as a ballooner...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 21, 2012)

EXP Jawa said:


> Ok, so assuming that this is a '55-'57 middleweight, were would the number be located?  I haven't found anything that I would consider a "number plate" that would classify it as a ballooner...




I'm not sure. I have this one from that era. 



I'll have to see if I can dig it out and check.


----------

